# Late 2008 Intel iMac Won't Start After Power Failure



## marco23p (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello there all,

I own a late 2008 intel iMac, something happened where the power to our house was cut for a short bit. After we got our power back I went back to turn everything back on, including my iMac, and it wouldn't start.

Upon pressing the power button, the keyboard and the mouse light's flash (using a 3rd party key bored, not the apple one) and the HDD spins up along with the fans, but I did not receive a boot up chime and no video as well, in other words the bios does not even boot from the looks of it.
Now this is not the first time this has happened, but I was able to to fix by resetting the smc, however this time I can't get anything to work, I have tried

-Replacing the power cable

-Changing outlets

-Resetting SMC and PRAM

-Also, when I went to plug in the power cable back into the mac, I held on to the power button, after plugging in the cable, I released the button and attempted to boot the mac. After hitting the power button again my mac started spinning it's fans at really high speeds, my mac has never been that loud before.

So I turn to you TSF, could you shed some light on how I can get this machine up and ruining again? Please ask me for any other info you may need, anything to get this thing up again,
Thanks in advance, -Marco.P


----------



## marco23p (Oct 10, 2010)

That's odd... I just got it to boot, did nothing diffrent, just plugged it, hit the power button and it....worked...guess I dont need help atm, anyone know why my mac acted like this


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd still blame the SMC. Perhaps the longer time unplugged finally did the reset. But I'd make sure to backup all important files while it's running, and keep things backed up. If it acts up again, it'll need a service trip to Apple as the PMU got hurt.


----------

